# Al-ko Air Top suspension



## aldercow (Dec 29, 2009)

Noticed an Auto-Sleeper advert stating Al-Ko air top suspension now fitted to all Peugeot models. Looked at one at a show this weekend & yes it has them fitted. This is on a medium wheelbase van conversion - not a coachbuilt. My 9 month old A-S Dorset is constantly making noises like the bump stops are hitting - gets on my nerves. Have been told this is the solution. Looks like I bought my van too early. Am thinking of getting Airide units fitted now at a cost of around £500.


----------

